# Farley's Baked Beans



## one-eyed farley (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to try Dutch's wicked baked beans yet , but I hope to real soon. They sound awesome. Below is a recipe I have used for a while. If you try it, let me know what you think




Farley's Hog-Apple Baked Beans

3 or 4 slices bacon, diced
2  28-oz cans Bush's Baked Beans 
1/2 c. of your favorite sweet-spicy bbq sauce ( I like Sonny's for this
         recipe)
1 lb. smoked leftover smoked pork or beef, more or less, or 1 lb crumbled cooked pork sausage. Smoked pulled pork works best.
1 can apple pie filling
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1/2 c. brown sugar
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp. Mustard (prepared) 
1 tsp chipotle or cayenne powder (optional, to taste*)
1 tsp  of your favorite bbq rub

Brown bacon, and saute onion and green pepper in bacon grease.  Cut the apple slices into smaller pieces, as your personal taste dictates  and mix in with remaining ingredients. Bake at 325Âº for 1 hour, or simmer on stovetop in large pot for 30 minutes,  if you don't have time to do them in the oven. Serves 12. Simmering in the warmer comparment of the Lang works well too...gives a little more smoke flavor.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 28, 2007)

Saved, thank you......


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds awsome! I love baked apple chunks in my beans!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like a yummy recipe. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey now, I think you're onto something there Farley! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting......have saved..heading to the store in a bit..


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 28, 2007)

sounds good thanks gotta try that


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Gotta try that!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vlap (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a couple bean recipes I love but almost embarrassed to share them after the  ones I have seen here. They look GREAT!


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 28, 2007)

Saved and will use on next smoke


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 28, 2007)

Got that one saved...sounds like it should be good. Gonna try that next time I do the beans. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------

